# Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13



## toni666 (28. Juli 2011)

ahoi

wie einige vielleicht durch meinen "kajakberatung" thread wissen hab ich mich für das ocean trident 11 entschieden...nur jetzt hab ich ziemilich viel zeit gehabt weil der paddelfisch im urlaub ist und jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich mir nicht lieber das trident 13 holen soll.das 11 ist 3,5 m lang und das 13 4,1m.welche vor- bzw nachteile hat man mit mehr länge?vom preis her nehmen sich beide nicht viel und auch nicht vom gewicht.welches schneidet im vergleich bei handling geschwindigkeit und stabilität besser ab?werde auch mit sicherheit mal auf dem strelasund unterwegs sein aber hauptsächlich auf binnengewässern wie unter anderem auch kleine seen und recht schmale flüsse.ist da das trident 13 überhaupt für geeignet?oder sollte ich mir das trident 13 gerade holen wegen dem strelasund?bin mir grad ziemilich unsicher... u.a. auch weil das 13 so ein schmuckes "fach" oder wie auch immer für das echolot hat...ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch ein letztes mal helfen damit ich am 01.08 endlich mein boot bestellen kann.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*

Moin,

ich stand damals vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung, aber zwischen dem Trident 13 und dem Trident 15. Habe mich dann für das T15 entschieden, denn "Länge läuft". In Deinem Fall würde ich mich also für das 13er entscheiden. Ich bin das damals auch zur Probe gefahren - tolles kippstabiles Boot. Und das Sonar Shield für den Einbau des Fischfinders ist auch top. Ich kann den Deckel schließen und somit den FF auch während des Transportes montiert lassen. Der geöffnete Deckel spendet Schatten und sorgt so für eine gute Lesbarkeit des Displays bei Sonnenschein und reduziert auch Spritzwasser auf dem Display.


----------



## Freelander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*

Moin,

Ich bin gottseidank in der glücklichen Lage mir das Trident selbst bei ihm anschauen zu können,weil ich nicht soweit weg wohne vom paddelfish.
Wenn das bei mir in die Akutphase gehen sollte werde ich  auf jedenfall das längere Jak nehmen,weil ich auf die Ostsee damit will und wie schon geschrieben wurde Länge läuft.#6#h


----------



## toni666 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*

werd das dann wohl auch nehmen...wenn ich hauptsächlich auf der ostsee unterwegs sein würde dann wär wohl das key largo mein favorit


----------



## Freelander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*



toni666 schrieb:


> werd das dann wohl auch nehmen...wenn ich hauptsächlich auf der ostsee unterwegs sein würde dann wär wohl das key largo mein favorit




Genau das steht jetzt bei mir auch ganz oben.

Wie soll es anders sein habe heute im Briefkasten die neue Kutter und Küste gehabt und was soll ich sagen da ist ein riesen Bericht drin über Kajakangeln und Vorstellung verschiedener Muster und was man so auf dem Kajak anhaben sollte usw.
Der Paddelfish ist dort auch mit Fotos und Bericht abgebildet.#6#h


----------



## toni666 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*

was meinst du mit muster? welche kajaks sind denn in dem bericht positiv bzw negativ aufgefallen?


----------



## Freelander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*



toni666 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit muster? welche kajaks sind denn in dem bericht positiv bzw negativ aufgefallen?



Es sind keine Testberichte sondern nur Vorstellungen der verschiedenen Marken und Modelle.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*

Und davon mal abgesehen ... ist in solchen Zeitschriften jemals negativ "getestet" worden ?!  
Zeitschriften die auf Werbekunden angewiesen sind sehe ich nicht gerade als unabhängig an ....


----------



## Freelander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Und davon mal abgesehen ... ist in solchen Zeitschriften jemals negativ "getestet" worden ?!
> Zeitschriften die auf Werbekunden angewiesen sind sehe ich nicht gerade als unabhängig an ....



Kann ich dich sogar ein bisschen verstehen.

Ist mir allerdings auch völlig Schnuppe wie unabhängig welche Zeitschrift ist.Mir gehts als Jaklaie im Moment nur darum wie die Dinger funzen und in welchem Preisrahmen sich welches Model befindet das ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig.Deshalb bin ich im Moment über jede Info die mir weiterhilft dankbar und da kann es auch eine Zeitschrift sein die zufällig gerade dieses Thema behandelt.
Für welches ich mich am Ende entscheide das werde ich na klar sehr gut abwägen und da werde ich mich bestimmt nicht nur auf irgendwelche Zeitschriften verlassen ,aber ich werde sie auch nicht einfach links liegen lassen.
#h


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*

Ich bezog mich darauf :



toni666 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit muster? welche kajaks sind denn in dem bericht positiv bzw negativ aufgefallen?



Die werden nie was negatives schreiben.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*

Und? - Hast Du schon eine Entscheidung getroffen?


----------



## Freelander (5. August 2011)

*AW: Ocean prowler trident 11 oder 13*

Wenn ich mein Motorboot dieses Jahr noch verkauft bekomme, hole ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich das Key Largo.
Vlt.auch erst im nächsten Frühjahr,aber die Entscheidung steht spätstens nächstes Jahr möchte ich son Jak haben.#h


----------

